# GAGGIA BABY DOSE electrical trouble.



## mesitisg (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok guys here's my problem and I hope someone can help.

I disassembled the baby dose to split the boiler and descale it.

When I put it back together I miscrossed the two wires going to the two stats...

When I plugged it to the power socket the house safety fuse was tripped so I took it appart again and corrected the wire positions

with the help of a wiring diagram. Yet the same thing occurs when I try to plug it in the power socket.

Have I damamged a component the first time I plugged it in?

Is it something with the wiring?

I hit the wall, I don't know what to do.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i think i know what the bpoblem may be, you likely have moisture on your terminals. i cant write the remedy on here as the way i do it ,if done wrongly, can be dangerous. email me at [email protected] with your mobile and i will talk you through it

regards

mark


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

^^^ This man helped me out a treat when I mixed up the wiring of my Classic when rebuilding. If I think it's the same fix then it should work.

Martin


----------



## mesitisg (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you very much gaggiamanualservice.com

It worked perfectly!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

glad to help........its why myself and others are on here

mark


----------



## sgmax (Jan 13, 2013)

Mark, I've done the same! My wires may be crossed or wet. It's a baby ivory, and I don't know if I've broken it now. Where does the grey wire on the top of the boiler go? I have the grey wire inside the plastic sleeve which goes under the farthing screw. Does it go on the solenoid side or 'front' side of the machine? And if it is just wet, what do I do?! Please help, I keep tripping the device!


----------

